# Afrikaans: Elke keer as ek se Emily...



## doshare

aan nie. Elke keer as ek se Emily, dan dink sy ons praat van haar. Sy weet nie wat ons se nie. So, ek sal weer se Emily, dan lyk dit of ek baie te se het oor haar. Wag, laat ek weer se Emily, dan raak sy nog even meer suspicious. Gooi n engelse woord tussen in, dan lyk dit nog even beter ... hehe

net om haar bietjie meer nuuskurig te maak, gaan ek sommer weer n paar keer se Emily. Ek sal graag Emily se gesig wil sien as sy sien ek praat so baie van haar. Sy weet nie eers wat ek van haar se nie. ok, ek dink as ek Kevin se tussen in, dan dink Emily dalk ek praat van alby. Miskien moet ek ook Se Angel, Dora en Oscar. Almal dink dan ek praat van ... Read Morehulle. Weer n keer, Emily en Kevin. Nog n keer Emily, so paar keer Angel.... Nog n Kevin.... so ja. Ek dink sy is nou suspicious genoeg.

As julle reply, maak seker dat julle Emily se so veel as moontlik


----------



## Brioche

My Afrikaans isn't wonderful, but here's an attempt.

Every time I say Emily, she thinks we're talking about her. She does not know what we're saying. So I will say Emily again, and it seems that I'm talking about her a lot. Wait, later I say Emily again, then she gets even more suspicious. Throw in an English word, and it seems even better.  he he

Just to make her a little more curious [Johannes' correction], I'm going to say Emily a few more times. I will gladly see Emily's face as she sees that I'm talking about her so much. She doesn't know what I'm saying about her. Ok, I think that I'll say Kevin in between, then Emily may be thinks that I'm talking about both of them. May be I should also say Angel, Dora and Oscar. Everyone will think I'm talking about ..

Once again, Emily and Kevin, again Emily,  Angel a couple more times, Kevin  again.... I think she is now suspicious enough.

When you reply, make sure that you say Emily as often as possible.


----------



## Joannes

Seems like your Afrikaans _is_ rather wonderful. (I think *nuuskurig* does not necessarily mean 'suspicious' but could be just 'curious' as well, although I guess in this context it's about the same..)

Me neither I can't see what the *Read Morehulle* is. The last part looks like an English spelled *moer hulle* which is like 'kill them'.


----------



## Brioche

You're right, _nuuskierig_ is "curious".

I don't know the word _moer_. 

_Môre_ = tomorrow, but that doesn't make sense.
_Hulle_ = they or them

Kill in Afrikaans is _doodmaak_ or _vermoor_


----------



## CapnPrep

Joannes said:


> Me neither I can't see what the *Read Morehulle* is. The last part looks like an English spelled *moer hulle* which is like 'kill them'.


I guess it was a cut-and-paste error, and someone accidentally included the computer interface message (in English) "... Read more". The sentence seems to be simply _Almal dink dan ek praat van hulle_.


----------



## Joannes

Of course! How stupid of me not to notice.


----------

